# Look what i killed!



## Nate

Heard my guineas yesterday going crazy I figured it was a dog. So I got to the barn and this was on a rafter above the guinneas!


----------



## Apyl

Yuck no thanks !


----------



## Nate

That's what I said. Well u dont wana kno what actually came outta my mouth haha


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Nate said:


> That's what I said. Well u dont wana kno what actually came outta my mouth haha


Same thing that comes out of mine? A high pitched squeal followed by cursing?


----------



## Roslyn

What kind of snake is that? I never kill them, they are usually after mice. If they are coming for eggs or so, then I would probably change my mind, but if it isn't poisonous I just get it to slither away.

We had loads of snakes where I used to live, but none here. We had a snake (water snake) that we saw so often that we named him. He didn't have the pointy tail, but it was a stump, so we named him Stumpy. Well, we saw him at least twice a week through the season for two whole years! 

One morning, I was having tea in my garden (next to our creek) and basically zoned out........I felt something on my foot (barefoot) and I looked down and saw a snake sitting on my foot. I jumped up, dropped the tea and kicked out my foot. The snake went flying through the air and then slithered to the creek. I saw it was Stumpy, but hey, a snake on your foot!!??? I did the creepy dance with multiple screams!!


----------



## EdisNiksic

Roslyn said:


> What kind of snake is that? I never kill them, they are usually after mice. If they are coming for eggs or so, then I would probably change my mind, but if it isn't poisonous I just get it to slither away.
> 
> We had loads of snakes where I used to live, but none here. We had a snake (water snake) that we saw so often that we named him. He didn't have the pointy tail, but it was a stump, so we named him Stumpy. Well, we saw him at least twice a week through the season for two whole years!
> 
> One morning, I was having tea in my garden (next to our creek) and basically zoned out........I felt something on my foot (barefoot) and I looked down and saw a snake sitting on my foot. I jumped up, dropped the tea and kicked out my foot. The snake went flying through the air and then slithered to the creek. I saw it was Stumpy, but hey, a snake on your foot!!??? I did the creepy dance with multiple screams!!


I love snakes. I never kill them unless they are vonumeous. Got kids running around dont need any of that. But the constricters are fine by me. Got three pet snakes of my own.


----------



## Nate

I have chicks in the barn so I'm not messin with em haha


----------



## 7chicks

Sorry, but I won't save a big snake. Venomous or not! I freak out enough as it is when I accidentally drive over an already dead one on the road!  Not afraid to admit, I turn into a royal sissy when it comes to snakes. Well, a sissy with a pocket full of ammo anyway.


----------



## Roslyn

I guess I'm more desensitized to general snakes. My Mother's husband went to all the snake hunts etc about 20+ years ago and he bred pythons in their basement. His female weighed in at 250 pounds and had her own room that was 16x16 feet in the basement. She once opened the side of the wall with her face and escaped into the basement. Naturally it was too cold for her, so she wrapped around the furnace. My Mother and I had to wrestle this snake from the furnace, call her husband's pet snake buddy to come help and then we put her into her traveling box and SAT on it until he came to help.

In all my life seeing snakes in the country (I grew up in the country) I have never crossed the path of a venomous one. When I was a kid I carried a LOT of black snakes out of my GrandMother's garden with a shovel. I didn't kill them, just helped them find their way back to the creek/woods.

If they are a problem, the best thing to do is figure out why they are there and fix that. If you have copperheads, you have a mice problem. It's easier sometimes to change the environment and the snakes will move on.


----------



## fuzziebutt

I will kill a big worm, and a lizard better be showing me it's legs quick!! We have one around here that hubbo named "Hiss", and as long as it stays the hiss away from me, it's ok. But when they slink around corners, hiding and being all sneakysnaky, Iccckkkk!!!


----------



## ReTIRED

I was almost an adult before I knew there were ANY snakes _except _*rattlesnakes** !
We had a LOT of them around here back in those days.....!!!!
So....I KILL snakes !
*(but ...the past few years....I have allowed *Bull Snakes *to survive around here. The reason I have is 
_because _I have heard that they will keep RATTLESNAKES *away ! *They also eat mice. )
Bull Snakes LOOK quite a bit like rattlesnakes....at first _glance.
But no rattles...and a different shaped head.

_Link: *




-*ReTIRED-


----------



## aacre

I just fainted. I don't care for snakes. It's okay if they are pets, but then they should be kept in some sort of cage or something! I don't mind bull snakes/garden snakes. I never see really big ones, so that is a good thing. Since I live in the desert, we do have rattlers, but the only times i have encountered them is when I accidentally run over them with my car. I think this a pretty good way to dispose of such snakes!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

We have rattle snakes, but our real threat are corral snakes. They are super aggressive and provide no warning.


----------



## rob

wow thank god i live in a snake free country lol


----------



## EdisNiksic

rob said:


> wow thank god i live in a snake free country lol


That just amazes me how a large land mass like england can have no snakes at all! Snakes are almost everywhere in the world


----------



## ellis36

rob said:


> wow thank god i live in a snake free country lol


Don't tell the government&#8230;..or the scientists! Thanks to both we in the American South now have kudzu, Multiflora roses, armadillos, fire ants&#8230;.the list goes on&#8230;.and on.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

rob said:


> wow thank god i live in a snake free country lol


Lucky you! They are horrible to run into early in the morning.


----------



## camel934

Snakes don't bother me as long as they don't surprise me. When I was young, my friends and I would go snake hunting in the creek back in the woods during the DogDays of Summer (August). We didn't kill anything non-poisonous, but we did kill quite a few copperheads and a couple of rattlers. They are good at keeping small pest at bay, but you do want to make sure they are not raiding the chicken coop


----------



## piglett

chop that snake up & let thye flock have at it
they will make quick work of it


----------



## kahiltna_flock

One of the best things about Alaska too, no snakes!


----------



## JC17

I catch garter snakes and water snakes all the time. Only been bitten a few times, but it's never drawn blood.


----------



## piglett

kahiltna_flock said:


> One of the best things about Alaska too, no snakes!


 we only have little garden snakes
i get them with the lawn mower
i like to say that 
"a good snake is a one that is all chopped up"
I hate those dam things


----------



## ChickenAdmin

camel934 said:


> Snakes don't bother me as long as they don't surprise me. When I was young, my friends and I would go snake hunting in the creek back in the woods during the DogDays of Summer (August). We didn't kill anything non-poisonous, but we did kill quite a few copperheads and a couple of rattlers. They are good at keeping small pest at bay, but you do want to make sure they are not raiding the chicken coop


What area are you from?


----------



## icarusdiedquick

Also had one fall from rafters on me once,had know idea I knew so many bad words.


----------



## ReTIRED

Walking outside...
with a shotgun OR pistol (with "shot-loads" )...
is _usually _a GOOD solution. 
*I HATE SNAKES !*
Although I haven't killed any in the past 30 years....
I killed FAR MORE than 50 in the years before that.
*KILL THEM...*they are _WORSE _than mosquitoes *!*

just trouble for Humans....
-ReTIRED-


----------



## camel934

Austin said:


> What area are you from?


Western Pennsylvania in Blair County. About 40 minutes south of Penn State U


----------



## piglett

ReTIRED said:


> Walking outside...
> with a shotgun OR pistol (with "shot-loads" )...
> is _usually _a GOOD solution.
> *I HATE SNAKES !*
> Although I haven't killed any in the past 30 years....
> I killed FAR MORE than 50 in the years before that.
> *KILL THEM...*they are _WORSE _than mosquitoes *!*
> 
> just trouble for Humans....
> -ReTIRED-


 i'm guessing from years past the word in the snake world got out
"keep your head down, that ol boy over there will fill ya full of holes"
that is why you stopped seeing them Retired : )


----------



## ReTIRED

piglett said:


> i'm guessing from years past the word in the snake world got out
> "keep your head down, that ol boy over there will fill ya full of holes"
> that is why you stopped seeing them Retired : )


*NAW........*
I jest reckon thet the _feral_ Dogs and Cats gottem *! 
*( There are MORE of _those _in these days. )
( there are a lot of "Roadrunners" in this area also. They're GOOD at killing rattlesnakes *! *)
mmmmm. *Beep-Beep Vvroooom !*
* 








*---sure did _slow-down _the "snake-hunting" *! 
*( which, _actually,_ was just fine with me.) 
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *_so far...I have been unable to find ANY Roadrunner eggs -fertile or not. 
I reckon they just hatch TOO FAST for me to find. 
_


----------



## Kellence

rob said:


> wow thank god i live in a snake free country lol


We do have snakes in England but not many up north we have adders which are poisonous touch wood I haven't seen one for years then again they like heat and we haven't had much of that the last few year either


----------



## piglett

ReTIRED said:


> *NAW........*
> I jest reckon thet the _feral_ Dogs and Cats gottem *! *
> ( There are MORE of _those _in these days. )
> ( there are a lot of "Roadrunners" in this area also. They're GOOD at killing rattlesnakes *! *)
> mmmmm. *Beep-Beep Vvroooom !*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ---sure did _slow-down _the "snake-hunting" *! *
> ( which, _actually,_ was just fine with me.)
> -ReTIRED-
> *P.S. *_so far...I have been unable to find ANY Roadrunner eggs -fertile or not. _
> _I reckon they just hatch TOO FAST for me to find. _


 yup ..they hatch out real fast


----------

